# First Spin Class Advice?



## Hannah Bennett (Jan 21, 2017)

Hello all, I've just recently joined the Diabetes UK forum.
I'm a Type 1 Diabetic  (poorly controlled) and will be taking my first spin class on Monday.
Are there any Type 1's who take spin classes? Who can advise on what to do to keep BG's relatively okay? 
Any comments would be greatly appreciated.
Hannah x


----------



## grovesy (Jan 21, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 21, 2017)

Hello Hannah. Welcome . We're a friendly bunch here and all muck in together. 
I had to look up Spin class , it seems er very active. We have Marathon runners and cyclists who think nothing of going on a 50 mile bike ride . I'm sure the will be along soon. 
May I ask what insulin you're on.


----------



## Hannah Bennett (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks Grovesy .

Hi Lin, I'm looking forward to the responses 

Yeah sure I'm on Novorapid and Levemir.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi Hannah and welcome to the forum

Exercise and its effects on diabetes can be quite an individual thing and with the complexities of T1 can vary each time as well.  Don't let that put you off though as it's a very good thing in helping to manage diabetes as well as all the benefits that everyone else normally gets.  *Plenty of testing* is required before, during if possible (if you've got a Libre that would be ideal) and after.  Over time patterns on how if affects your bg can emerge.  I don't do spinning but when cycling I try to aim for a starting bg of between 7 and 10.  Any lower I'd have a biscuit, if higher then up to 12 I'd probably carry on.  Higher than 12 I'd have a correction and wait until it dropped.  Occasionally my bg goes up in the first 10 miles as the liver puts out some glucose but then drops back as I continue.  As spinning is quite intensive you may find your bg rises as well.  You would have to make your own call on this if it happens whether you think it will drop or not.  Always have glucose to hand (energy drink would be good on the exercise bike) and it's probably a good idea to let the person taking the class know you're a T1.

Depending on how your bg has behaved during the class you will need to keep a close eye on it over the next few hours as it can continue dropping including through the night.  Over time you may wish to consider altering doses to fit around the exercise and what your testing has shown but to begin with I would just see how it goes.

Runsweet have advice about all types of sport and exercise with T1 including gym work.

http://www.runsweet.com/

Have a great time doing it, enjoy yourself, keep at it and you'll soon see the benefits and let us know how you get on.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 21, 2017)

Good luck Hannah B & try first, don't go to daft till you see what it does to you. I have an exercise bike that does not do my bg in. Yes it drops but not dramatically. Spin Classes are a lot different but enjoy


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 27, 2017)

Welcome and enjoy your spin class, I used to love spin class before I got ill with chest problems.


----------

